# Texas Rangerette and Schwinn Fair Lady



## TexasJeff2855 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some before/after pictures of a couple of projects I did with 20" girls bicycles.  My intention is to explore the market for vintage/patina style with modern accessories or "bling" as they say here in east Texas.  Obviuosly they aren't restored to the preference of die-hard collectors.  My audience is the soccer moms who pay too much for t-shirts for their elementary age princesses.  
They are mechanically restored/refurbished, detailed cleaning and chrome polishing.  They have new tires, chains, and grips.  I recover the seats and add matching grips, streamers, valve caps, and chains.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 2, 2011)

They really look great! Nice job making these little bikes look all snazzied up! 

Dave


----------

